# Caribbean Vacations Forums > St John & U.S. Virgin Islands Travel Forum >  >  ferry runs aground

## MIke R

this is a bad one..so bad the heavy lift crane from Newark Bay in Jersey is heading down to lift her out:

http://virginislandsdailynews.com/ne...#axzz1TWH2PtgK


http://virginislandsdailynews.com/ne...#axzz1TWH2PtgK

----------


## KevinS

Wow!  How does a professional skipper run a ferry, which he runs over the same route every day, up on the rocks like that?  If a tox screen isn't the first thing that the Coasties normally run then it should be in this case.

----------


## MIke R

thats exactly the kind of cleanup job I got contracted to "make good" in SXM, which ultimately got me to St Barts....

the boat is owned  by a former good friend of mines son from the Jersey Shore....

eventually I will get the skinny on this

----------


## KevinS

Looking at the pic, there are only 4 possible explanations - drunk, drugged, blind, or stupid.

----------


## MIke R

no there are others...

on autopilot, which becomes faulty, and not paying attention is a big one....giving the wheel to an inexperienced mate and taking a nap is another


or how about this one....I got a call from Corpus Christi Coast Guard one night..asked  me  if I was the Operations Chief for Eagle Fleet...I said yes...they tell me there is a 110 foot boat high and dry on the east jetty entrance channel.....so I hop a Southwest flight next morning...rent a car...take the looooooooooong walk out to the end of the jetty to see the  boat and meet the crew.......the boat is up so high they had to hit the jetty at top speed.....

so I ask the Captain what the f**k happened....

his answer..

"my Loran told me I was on course".....

my answer ( after I composed myself and convinced myself not to beat him senseless )

"get you s**t off the boat _now_ and start walking....you will never run a boat again for anyone, anywhere, if I have anything to say about it"

----------


## Peter NJ

old news...even worse just recently on JVD a person got run over and lost a leg by a ferry..many rumors on the injury but thats the latest..

----------

